# oil and antifreeze



## Mike Burns (Oct 2, 2020)

I recently discovered that my 2005 Z4 does not list anything telling me what oil I should use in it. The original owner's manual is still in it, but it only told me to use BMW synthetic oil. It does not mention weight, viscosity, etc. So I would like to know what is proper oil for my car. While I had the manual in my hand, I thought I'd check on what antifreeze to use. The book only said that "your BMW dealer will know what antifreeze to use". So, I'd also like to know about that too. Any info will be much appreciated.


----------



## Clearancediver (Oct 18, 2012)

https://www.amsoil.ca/lookup/auto-and-light-truck/2005/bmw/z4/3-0l-6-cyl-engine-code-m54-b30-8/



European spec oil…. Not North American spec oil. 

European spec oil has a higher shear point… starts where NA oil shear point max’s basically….

Google is your friend… 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

